# China Glaze Texture Collection 2013



## Dalylah (Apr 8, 2013)

China Glaze has released their texture collection for 2013. Are you enjoying the textured look of these?





The collection includes:





Source: The PolishAholic

China Glaze Bump &amp; Grind





Source: The PolishAholic

China Glaze In The Rough





Source: The PolishAholic

China Glaze Itty, Bitty &amp; Gritty





Source: The PolishAholic

China Glaze Of Coarse!





Source: The PolishAholic

China Glaze Toe-tally Textured





Source: The PolishAholic

China Glaze Unrefined


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 8, 2013)

Love the light pink one!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

*NEEDS THEM ALL!!!!*


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

The blue and pink I must have. Oh who am I kidding! I MUST HAVE THEM ALL.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The blue and pink I must have. Oh who am I kidding! I MUST HAVE THEM ALL.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 9, 2013)

This reminds me of a popcorn ceiling...I'll have to try it once before I rule it out.

edit: LOL I just read the blog post and she said the same thing!


----------



## DimplesIdea (Apr 10, 2013)

Well there you have it.. I just have to get these right. Yes, Ive justified it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2013)

Hmmm...I think they look like mold or something growing on your nails. No go for me.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 10, 2013)

Kinda neat looking. Reminds me of the rubber paint they use on my high school track. Can't believe I remember that. It was a LONG time ago.


----------



## Jessicairizarry (Apr 10, 2013)

Are they already available? I need to go get them!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jessicairizarry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are they already available? I need to go get them!


 Yes. I just got Unrefined yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a much darker pink than the pic in this thread led me to believe though. It's very bubblegum pink.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice spring colors... cool collection!!


----------



## jsarina (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll try just about anything once!


----------



## AmandaM (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll be giving these a try this week... Should be getting the entire collection in the mail tomorrow ... To excited to get it... They look so fun!!!


----------



## Illy Ema (Apr 28, 2013)

China Glaze Of Coarse! is my fav!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (May 22, 2013)

i fell in love with these. i used to remember the names, but forgive me as it was about a month ago that i bought them, and i love the bright green, blue and the darker raspberry pink.


----------



## wewearpolish (Jun 30, 2013)

I didn't even realize China Glaze made textured polishes. These look fabulous! Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## wewearpolish (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey its me again! I just looked these polishes up on amazon and got them for a SUPER good price. (6 bottles for 20.99 free shipping!!!) Check it out!

http://www.amazon.com/China-Glaze-TEXTURE-pieces-Collection/dp/B00C1M87JQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1372620618&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=china+glaze+textured


----------

